
Show HN: Pod Hunt – The best new podcasts daily - iisbum
https://podhunt.app
======
IanMikutel
Been a supporter of Pod Hunt since the day it launched, decided to have my
podcast (The Better Show) become an official Pod Hunt "Supporter", and spent
over an hour last night with it's founder, Mubs, on Skype talking product
direction.

I can't stress how critical it is to build better podcast discovery mechanisms
for the medium to continue to grow and thrive. Right now, most podcast
discovery is self-reinforcing already successful podcasts. This is neither
good for podcasters, or listeners. For new podcasts, its extremely hard to
grow/learn, and for listeners it limits the ability to show them how broad and
diverse the podcasting world is (which is one of its core strengths, there is
something for EVERYONE!)

After my call with Mubs, I'm super excited to see where Pod Hunt goes in the
future.

------
iisbum
With over 850K podcasts, and an estimated 450K active podcasts finding the
gems to listen too is getting harder than ever.

Rather than discovering podcasts, Pod Hunt makes episodes the focal point of
discovery. You won't find a the same tired list of top podcasts you see
everywhere else.

Instead a daily updated list of new episodes is submitted and voted on by the
Pod Hunt community members.

Would love to know what you all think...

~~~
PradipCloud
Something I've been looking for - the discovery of podcast episodes. Excited
to see what this can grow into.

------
mdesignco
Super simple podcast discovery, much needed right now! Replaces (and improves
upon) the deeply-missed Product Hunt podcast section. Great work, Mubs!

------
cthompson187
Love how easy it is for me to discover new podcasts that interest me. Not sure
how I lived without this before!

------
mkhundmiri
This looks simple but very useful. Could prove to be a major game changer down
the line.

~~~
iisbum
Keeping it simple was hard work!

But seriously wanted a quick clean experience and keep the focus on the
podcasts.

------
jordanmoconnor
Pod Hunt is awesome for podcast discovery, and only getting better!

Excited to see what the future holds.

------
sethlouey
Love the progress. Anything you can share with future features?

~~~
iisbum
Still deciding between 2 directions for the short term (based on user
feedback)...

Either -) More personalization so you can focus in on the topics that really
interest you.

or -) Providing more information on the podcast (hosts and episode specific
information) so listeners can better judge if they will enjoy a podcast.

Will probably do both eventually, but with limited time trying to decide which
is more important and to tackle first.

------
theodore9dy
discovery is so hard in this space so any and all channels to discovery are a
must!

Thank you for making this new discovery channel.

------
jkap111
hands down the best way to discover new shows. excited to see how it grows!

------
xphoniex
Nice work Mubashar!

